# The "New Directv/TIVO"



## mp11 (Jan 29, 2008)

If I had a wishlist for the new D*Tivo, it would be this;

1) Would have to have an OTA tuner
2) Would have to have an actual "scanning" feature for the above mentioned
3) Would like to see some Tivo S3 features like the OLED front panel. (I know thats more a H/W feature, but a nice one nonetheless.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

I just wish it could come sooner than next fall.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

mp11 said:


> If I had a wishlist for the new D*Tivo, it would be this;
> 
> 1) Would have to have an OTA tuner
> 2) Would have to have an actual "scanning" feature for the above mentioned
> 3) Would like to see some Tivo S3 features like the OLED front panel. (I know thats more a H/W feature, but a nice one nonetheless.


I don't think I would return to D* unless it had MRV with the Tivo HD's.


----------



## ArcticGabe (Dec 27, 2001)

4) gigabit ethernet that eliminates the POTS connection.


----------



## GalenMD (Apr 13, 2002)

External hard drive expansion capabilities!!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

My wishlist includes many things I don't expect to see anytime soon, but one can wish.

1. Option of 2 tuners with single drive or 4 tuners with dual drives.
2. Single line for every 2 tuners
3. MRV
4. Networked scheduling. Let me enable the boxes I want to share season passes to work out conflicts. Not as beneficial if they offer a 4 tuner box. 
5. Season Pass manager usable and viewable online. Preferably with a smarter interface that can warn me of conflicts and suggest show order based off current guide data.


----------



## ArcticGabe (Dec 27, 2001)

innocentfreak said:


> 4. Networked scheduling. Let me enable the boxes I want to share season passes to work out conflicts. Not as beneficial if they offer a 4 tuner box.


Good call!!


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

ArcticGabe said:


> 4) gigabit ethernet that eliminates the POTS connection.


The HR20 doesn't require a POTS connection, so I would wager that one is a given.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

ArcticGabe said:


> 4) gigabit ethernet that eliminates the POTS connection.


Gigabit Eithernet isn't really necessary because they don't need that rate of data, though some Ethernet is essential and standard and they just need to set it up to stop using the POTS unnecessarily -- they could probably do that with a firmware upgrade on the existing boxes in fact.


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

I want built-in WiFi


----------



## Rocko62580 (Sep 26, 2006)

Make sure it has Rhapsody capabilities, and the 28 day rule.


----------



## mp11 (Jan 29, 2008)

Rocko62580 said:


> Make sure it has Rhapsody capabilities, and the 28 day rule.


28 day rule?


----------



## Martyp (Jan 6, 2004)

Is the 28 day rule where if the same episode has been on in the last 28 days it will not record it ?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

memnoch said:


> I want built-in WiFi


Well, wifi some how anyway. I'd prefer that it be built it but I could live with using an wifi adapter like the series 3.


----------



## mp11 (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh and in addition to my original wishlist;

4) The awesome Glo remote
5) A real slow motion(extremely crude in HR series)


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

I'm hoping they don't have that darn Picture in Guide feature. If they do and there is no way to turn it off, then I'm still on the outside.

I watch almost all shows on a time-delayed basis. It would totally suck to see the end of the football game just as I'm going to start watching it.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

RS4 said:


> I'm hoping they don't have that darn Picture in Guide feature. If they do and there is no way to turn it off, then I'm still on the outside.
> 
> I watch almost all shows on a time-delayed basis. It would totally suck to see the end of the football game just as I'm going to start watching it.


Having just switched to the HR21, I can say this isn't too big a deal. Immediately after I turn on the DVR and the TV, I hit mute and bring up the list of programs (before the TV bulb has even come on) - I can keep myself from looking at the corner for three seconds while starting the game. (Usually it's recording on the other tuner, anyway, unless I'm recording two games at once)


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

TiVo hardware, not a software port to existing DirecTV hardware...


----------



## DonHac (Mar 16, 2007)

Adam1115 said:


> TiVo hardware, not a software port to existing DirecTV hardware...


Not to be dim, but why? I mean, my deep hatred of the HR-2x is based entirely on its software. The hardware (with the minor exception of the clumsy BBCs hanging out the back) has been unobjectionable. It's not loud, and it hasn't overheated. What more are you looking for?

Or is that you think TiVo will do a bad job with the software unless they're writing for TiVo hardware?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

A software port should be available for those that don't want to spend more $ on another box. Otherwise, it could be perceived that DirecTV has created another orphan.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

DonHac said:


> Not to be dim, but why? I mean, my deep hatred of the HR-2x is based entirely on its software. The hardware (with the minor exception of the clumsy BBCs hanging out the back) has been unobjectionable. It's not loud, and it hasn't overheated. What more are you looking for?
> 
> Or is that you think TiVo will do a bad job with the software unless they're writing for TiVo hardware?


A software port would probably take longer.

Judging by their experience porting their software to Comcast, the product won't be as good.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Adam1115 said:


> A software port would probably take longer.
> 
> Judging by their experience porting their software to Comcast, the product won't be as good.


As I stated in other threads - the ComcasTiVo implementation is not a fair one. The HRx hardware is very similar to the S3 Platform, (It uses the same, or very close to the same, Broadcom chip) and would not require a complete rewrite of the OS. ComcasTiVo runs on an OCAP middleware on dis-similar hardware.

The HRx even uses Linux like TiVo does.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

SullyND said:


> As I stated in other threads - the ComcasTiVo implementation is not a fair one. The HRx hardware is very similar to the S3 Platform, (It uses the same, or very close to the same, Broadcom chip) and would not require a complete rewrite of the OS. ComcasTiVo runs on an OCAP middleware on dis-similar hardware.
> 
> The HRx even uses Linux like TiVo does.


Oh it uses Linux, but not like the TiVo does..


----------

